# anyone familiar with nutropin?



## gain muscle please (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone familiar with nutropin? I have been taking nutropin for about 3 months and I am trying to dial in my nutrition to take the full advantage of this medication. I am a female 128lbs. I would like to gain a little more mass and a little less bf %.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

okay, but i don't understand what you're asking ? Nutropin is excellent btw, but better to get nutrition correct before spending hundreds on hormones then being disapointed with the results.


----------



## gain muscle please (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the response, My body does not produce GH ( adult onset) on its own so they put me on this product. I have been taking it for 3 months and I am lifting 5-6 days a week and do cardio an hour to and hr and hlf 4-5 days a week. I am looking for some help in the nutrition dept. figuring out the right ratio's.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok, some of your stats may help. age, height, weight, body fat etc. there's plenty of people on here willing to offer you good advice.


----------



## gain muscle please (Aug 31, 2009)

female age 36, 5'3" 128 abt abt 22%bf using calipers

Lift 5-6 days / wk.

Mon Back and shoulders

Tue chest and tri's

Wed legs and biceps

Thurs back and shoulders

Friday Chest and tri's

sometimes biceps

Depending on the cardio I do defines a second leg day or not.

Lifting 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps and 4-6 lifts on lrg muscle grps and 3 on smaller. does this help?

Thanks,

jodie


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try lifting 3-4 times a week and perhaps cardio on the other days so your muscles can recover!

Mon Back

Tue chest and tri's

Thursday legs

Friday bicepsand shoulders


----------



## gain muscle please (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks so much for your help..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jodi, if you have a look at the fron page of the forum there are different sections where different people specialise, if you ask specific questions in the right sections you'll get advice from people who know most about those things rather than posting in the general section which covers anything and everything in life.

Just trying to help you find the answers you seek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

gain muscle please said:


> female age 36, 5'3" 128 abt abt 22%bf using calipers
> 
> Lift 5-6 days / wk.
> 
> ...


i would aim to get around 200g protein perday this is easy done with 3 shakes and 3 small meals good lean protein chicken, turkey lean mince beef etc along with shakes. for women to gain muscle you can get away with out having to eat loads of carbs maybe aim for 150g -200g slow release again good sources such as rice, potato, wholemeal bread. and add maybe 20g of good fat in no added sugar peanut butter, egg yolks, oily fish. reguards your training i would keep it simple you may have your reasons to train body parts more than once a week but if you hit them hard enough once you should find you respond better only training them once a week. And keeping cardio to 3 times a week should mean your calories are helping you recover and grow and not just been burnt during cadio

xx


----------

